# Certification



## Rouen (May 1, 2008)

I don't know where the appropriate place to post about certifications in this forum, it doesn't match the criteria for any of them, so a mod can move this if he sees fit.

I'm looking for some input as to what a good next step would be in my certification itinerary. I'll start by stating current experience and knowledge.

-- I'm Network+ Certified 1 month ago.
-- Currently preparing for the A+ exam (w/ Depot Tech as the optional test)
-- Most of my experience is with XP Pro. I have some interest in Linux, I haven't picked a flavor to practice with.
-- Starting PC Building about 4 years ago.
-- Currently awaiting job placement as a security cleared bench tech. (Means I'm hired but waiting for an open slot)
-- Some novice programming experience with Java and C++. My skill with Java is more prominent of the two.

I'm still unsure where my career is going to take me at this point. Right now I'm just getting to get the basics under my belt and on paper so I can increase my salary and get my own home. I'm about to have a dependent very soon. Aside from that, I would like some input from some of the more experienced IT guys here as to a next step.

I'm currently thinking about Security+ just to have a third cert to put on the resume. I would like to get the CCNA but I do not have the equipment needed to practice with so I can get some true hands-on networking experience. I haven't looked too much into what Server+ will involve, but I might soon. Any suggestions are welcome.

( CISSP is looking pretty nice but might be out of my league right now. )

Another thought. My ability to perform duties as a tech improves drastically when I round myself instead of focusing on one field. I understood a lot more about how an OS works just learning some Java and C++, I learned how to better defend a system by not just reading up on antivirus/spyware protections, registry fixes and basic security practices, but by also going over whitepapers about honeypots. To further such a learning, what should I do after I'm finished with A+ (Already have Network+). Going back to the top, would Security+ be a worthy venture, or should I just right into something more deep like CCNA?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

CCNA is a good thing to get, but be warned, some of the CCNA books may be outdated, as I found out when I took the test.

Out of interest, how old are you (ball park)


----------



## Rouen (May 1, 2008)

I'm 22. I think it's funny that CCNA at the college takes 4 classes but its only offered in one semester. You'd have to wait 2 years total, plus without the equipment for home use to prepare with, its more difficult. Throw in that virtual training labs like Boson cost 4 figures. I'm moderately to severe dyslexic so I'm at a slight disadvantage because I still don't completely understand my learning style yet. Is there anything else I should add?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hands on practice would be very beneficial for the CCNA. You will be needing to know what commands do what and show what.

Perhaps you should look into MCSA as well.


----------



## Rouen (May 1, 2008)

Hmm... perhaps maybe doing the CCENT exams would be best for a first step into Cisco's courses. Any thoughts as to the value of CCENT? Also, does Cisco's certifications ever expire? All I found on their website was a 3 year time frame in which all the exams must be passed. It doesn't say as to how long the certification itself is good for. CompTIA's exams lifetime certs.


----------

